# Diggory's Photo Thread



## alyssinreality

I wanted to wait until I had more pictures...but I was too excited because he is so cute! So here's four to start the thread off.









Here's the first one I ever got. You may have seen this in another thread I posted about him.









First day of socializing. He wasn't so sure about it. 









But he quickly warmed up to us! This is the second night(last night).









And this was tonight! We played with him so much that he curled right up in my boyfriends hand and went to sleep.  His little feet are so cute.


----------



## Sar-uh

That last picture is so adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## PJM

What a cutie. That last picture is absolutely precious.


----------



## alyssinreality

Thank you! Can anyone tell me what color he is? I'm having a hard time deciding and I want to register him. I was thinking pinto at first since he's white and brown, but reading more about it I don't think so because he has banded quills along with the white ones. Aren't pinto's quills all white and the dark color is just their skin?


----------



## alyssinreality

After bath time. He hated the bath but loved the towel 









Playing in his tube. In case you can't tell, it is cut down the middle so he can't get stuck. He also didn't put himself that far into it, my boyfriend did that haha.


----------



## ReginasMommy

Awww, he's so cute! More pics!


----------



## shetland

He is just precious! So tiny!


----------



## hedgiebum14

hes adorable! i love pintos


----------



## sublunary

Aww he's adorable. Mine also has the banded dark and white quills along with white ones. My breeder called him a "reverse pinto" so that might be what yours is too.


----------



## alyssinreality

Pillow Adventures!









Pocket hedgie









We have to share this shirt because its both of our favorites.


----------



## shetland

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## alyssinreality

Kisses! Well sort of. He likes to scrunch his face up when I get that close lol.









Me and Diggy. He wouldn't look at the camera, but at least you can see his coloring well here.


----------



## shetland

He is precious! He doesn't seem to mind when your face is that close!


----------



## alyssinreality

shetland said:


> He is precious! He doesn't seem to mind when your face is that close!


Yeah, he's really very sweet.  Sometimes he'll sniff my lips and "kiss me back" hehe.


----------



## alyssinreality

His grumpy face after a few attempts at cutting his nails.  He was also very tired from his vet visit the day before.

Also, I just had to share this:

One of the girls I babysit had a hedgie shirt on today <33 It absolutely made my night.


----------



## EinsteinsMama

Aww Diggory is so cute <3


----------



## shetland

Awwwwww, the little girl and her hedgie shirt are just adorable! I love Diggory's dark mask.


----------



## PJM

Diggory is Adorable!! And I really want a much larger version of that cute shirt!


----------



## alyssinreality

I know, right? Kids get all the cool things. :roll:


----------



## alyssinreality

Here's an update on Diggy! Some photos that I never got posted and his new cage! 









He wasn't too happy that I pulled him out of his cage 









So I offered kibble as a peace offering and he was happy.


















FOOD! Haha I bet he thought he hit the jackpot. 









Aaand here is his brand new C&C cage! He loves it!


----------



## vasogoma

I said it before and I will repeat it: DIGGORY IS SO HANDSOME! <3


----------



## lehaley

Felix has two liners made of the same paw print pattern


----------



## Rainy

Awe.... Diggory is 'dorable! I love his cage too. Great job!


----------



## alyssinreality

This is how he used to sleep in his old cage. xD








Best on-the-back photo we've ever taken of him!








More kisses.


----------



## lehaley

Diggory is adorable! I love on-the-back pictures, but Felix doesn't like being on his back for too long. He gets all panicky and flails around like a flipped over turtle. PS- Your nails are sooo cute in the on-the-back pic!


----------



## vasogoma

Repeating myself as I always do: Diggory is the most precious pinto hedgie I've seen in my life!

PS: I totally love your nails! How did you manage to do them like that? :O


----------



## alyssinreality

Haha thanks for the nail compliments! Doing my nails is my other obsession besides spoiling Diggory. xD
I used a stamping tool for the white design on top. Like these: http://www.konadnailart.com/contents/en ... t_set.html
but I have a knockoff brand from another website that I can't remember the link to at the moment lol.


----------



## stringmouse

Diggory is so cute! Did you ever settle on his coloring? I would guess Algerian Chocolate Pinto. His markings are really pretty too!


----------



## alyssinreality

That's what a breeder told me on the facebook group. Although my mom think's he looks more grey than chocolate. But what does she know? :lol: 





Btw, just a small update on Diggory. He was super friendly and cuddly last night and it made me really happy. My boyfriend says maybe he has finally forgiven us for giving him a full bath and syringe feeding him pumpkin lol. And if any of you were following my other thread, he seems to be pooping pretty good again. I still think it looks darker and dryer than it used to be but that could be the new CHE(that is right above the wheel) drying it out before I get to clean it or something. That and it is spring break so I'm waking up later and cleaning it later than I normally do.


Also I just ordered Diggory a green sparkly CSBW and I'm super excited! He is on the FS now and after hearing him fall off his wheel like 5 times last night while running I got nervous and worried about him breaking a leg and here I am first thing in the morning ordering a different wheel. :lol: My parent's are going to kill me, they think I cater to him too much and that he would be fine if I just stopped worrying. But a hedgie just shouldn't be falling off his wheel! That's not fair to him...


----------



## vasogoma

Reading that Diggory is better now is great! I am so glad


----------



## alyssinreality

Just a text update on Diggy because I'm bored at school and thinking about him. I will post some new pictures later tonight maybe.

He is healthy and happy from what I can tell. I've been spraying Humilac on him to help with the dry skin although I still hear a ton of scratching at night. I'm beginning to wonder if he just scratches out of boredom? haha.

And he's still being a butthead and won't eat a bite of his adult food, only the kitten food. I am going to put them together in a bag tonight to let the smells mix so hopefully I can trick him into eating it. The kitten food is doing great and he is still growing rapidly and needs the extra fat but I know it can't stay that way forever and he won't even try the adult food! He is so darn spoiled.


----------



## Rainy

When I was trying to add Natural Balance to Harvey's mix, I put it in his bowl (it was mixed with the other foods in a jar) and he wouldn't touch it. So, after a week went by, I decided to slip one in when I was feeding him mealies. Mealie, mealie, kibble, mealie, kibble, mealie........"muhahahaha! I tricked the prickley hedgie! I win! Bow before your Queen!" That's literally how I felt.  Once he tried it, he liked it.


----------



## alyssinreality

That used to work but now he doesn't even fall for that. And I've already tried a different food before this one. He has got to eat this one. I can't keep feeding the squirrels expensive cat food! lol


----------



## Guest

HHC needs a like button. 

hes such a cutie. i love the picture in your signature, sleepy little guy


----------



## vasogoma

I'm glad he is happy and healthy  I would love to see a picture to see how bigger he got compared to Agatha, considering they are almost the same age


----------



## alyssinreality

*Re: Diggory's Photo Thread*photo update**

Here are a couple photos! Sorry I don't have any recent ones with my hands in the pics for a size reference. But a lot of you know the size of those blue bowls from petsmart so maybe you can tell that way?


----------



## vasogoma

He looks so handsome, as usual  I don't know those bowls, as I don't have a petsmart in my country, but I can imagine he is not bigger than my girl unless that stuffed animal is bigger than it seems.


----------



## alyssinreality

vasogoma said:


> He looks so handsome, as usual  I don't know those bowls, as I don't have a petsmart in my country, but I can imagine he is not bigger than my girl unless that stuffed animal is bigger than it seems.


It's a dog toy, so it's not too terribly big. Diggy loves his stuffie


----------



## shetland

Aw, I love the picture of him and his little stuffed friend. His face looks adorable leaning into his food bowl.


----------



## alyssinreality

Diggory must have had a crazy night(which doesn't surprise me, his favorite person in the world, my boyfriend, is here) and decided his waffle house needed a new door! He really must be strong if he pushed open one of those walls... I took a picture, I will try to get it up for you after work.


----------



## alyssinreality

Finally remembered I had some photos to put up!


----------



## Rainy

Aawe.....I love how he just James-Bonded his way into his house. Cute. It's like they have to play Secret Agent Man going about their condos and bedrooms.


----------



## alyssinreality

I have a couple photos of Diggory's first easter!

And another story of the crazy things he does: now he is pulling his paper towel out from under his wheel. And he doesn't take it anywhere, he kind of just flips it over so it isn't under the wheel anymore and then poops on the liner!! I guess it is time to find a litter box for his CSBW? :roll:


----------



## lehaley

I love the easter egg picture! Have you tried hiding mealworms in one for Diggory to hunt? I remember seeing a few posts a while back from people saying that their hedgies will actually crack the egg open to get the mealies. I tried with Felix, but he seriously paid NO attention to the egg at all. I even tried throwing some of his kibble in the egg too, hoping he would smell it and realize there was food inside. Definitely didn't work.


----------



## alyssinreality

I did not try the plastic egg thing because just knowing my hedgie, I know he wouldn't touch it at all. I was surprised during this photo shoot he kind of nudged one of the eggs with his nose a couple times! Thats the most interest I've ever seen him show in anything. xD


----------



## lehaley

alyssinreality said:


> I did not try the plastic egg thing because just knowing my hedgie, I know he wouldn't touch it at all. I was surprised during this photo shoot he kind of nudged one of the eggs with his nose a couple times! Thats the most interest I've ever seen him show in anything. xD


LOL! Yeah, some hedgies just don't seem too interested in toys. Felix has a squeaky hedgehog shaped dog toy, some balls with bells in them, and a TP tube in his cage. Occasionally I hear the bells at night and get super excited thinking he's playing, but he's probably just bumping into them.


----------



## Hedgehogger

Cool looking hog! I like his extra long quills. Maybe he doesn't like the slight vinegar smell from the egg dye?


----------



## shetland

Look at those little toofers!


----------



## alyssinreality

Hedgehogger said:


> Cool looking hog! I like his extra long quills. Maybe he doesn't like the slight vinegar smell from the egg dye?


OMG I love that you noticed his long quills. His visor is so dang cute because he has big long quills mixed in with short little ones. I hope it stays that way forever even after all his quilling is done.


----------



## alyssinreality

I know I don't update photo's much. I just haven't had any opportunities to get good ones lately. Here's one of him sleeping on me last night though.


----------



## shetland

Hello sleepy baby!


----------



## alyssinreality

Diggory had his first adventure outside today! He HATED it lol. He picked his feet up all funny when he walked in the grass and just kept trying to climb up on me.


----------



## sublunary

Hahahaha. I love him standing on the snuggle bag like he's afraid to step off.


----------



## alyssinreality

sublunary said:


> Hahahaha. I love him standing on the snuggle bag like he's afraid to step off.


He totally was! I had to pick him up and put him in the grass lol.


----------



## shetland

The pictures and captions are adorable!


----------



## PJM

:lol: Adorable! I can imagine how confused he must have been. This stuff feels weird! :lol: Good thing you were there to rescue him.


----------



## alyssinreality

Diggory is such a butthead. I gave him a bath and he annointed immediately afterwards. :lol:


----------

